# What is the worst habit (addiction you ever tried to break or did break)



## Just plain me (Oct 23, 2014)

Mine is cigarettes! I know all the facts! I know most of the how-to's. But even with my health can't find it in me to say "No!" Tried the websites, hypnosis, chantix and cold turkey, and patches. Nothing seems to work. Stop "cold turkey" twice for 6 months, hubby smoked the entire time. Tell myself every day "tomorrow" till I don't even beleive it anymore. Health, money and religious views are reasons why I should. Not neccessairly in that order. Neither is "guilt" a deterent. Anyone got any other ideas or maybe you have a different "hangup:.Maybe something will click in our brains if we try to help one another!


----------



## pchrise (Oct 23, 2014)

Soda, just drink more water Also had an issue with sugar , fixed that by eating more fruit


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 23, 2014)

Alcohol, but I believe that nicotine is much harder to give up.

One person I knew told me that he had to give up cigarettes for health reasons but to do so successfully he had to abstain from alcohol also. In his case having a drink and a cigarette were so closely linked he had to give up both. 

Alcohol's effect on the brain tends to weaken resolve and can make lapses more likely whether we are talking about quitting smoking or trying to stick to a diet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

It was smoking for me too, but I quit the habit cold turkey over 30 years ago.  I wrote this article awhile back to maybe help others who were struggling with ditching the smokes.  At the prices they are today, I don't know how anyone can even afford the habit anymore. 

It's a fact that we usually take our health for granted until we lose it. I'm writing this for mature adults, many of whom had started smoking cigarettes in their teens or twenties, and have continued to do so on a daily basis for their entire adult lives. I gave up smoking on my own over thirty years ago after smoking over a pack of Marlboros a day for around fifteen years. I can honestly say that it was the smartest move I've ever made, and have never regretted it.

Years ago, smoking was advertised on TV and radio. All the commercials were very seductive. Some phrases used were, 'come to where the flavor is, come to Marlboro country', 'smoke Pall Mall get satisfying flavor, so friendly to your taste', 'you've got your own cigarette now baby, you've come a long, long way' (Virginia Slims), 'Salem softness freshens your taste, softly freshens', 'I'd walk a mile for a Camel'...and on...and on...and on. Sounded pretty awesome, stimulated a desire in the consumer audience to be sure. We didn't think back then that they just were just big corporations, doing what they needed to do to sell their products and make money, and we were their key targets.

Aside from the commercial ads, there was also a very 'cool' thing about smoking. We saw attractive, sexy and tough actors and beautiful actresses in the movies smoking, and that made it even more appealing. In our teens, some of us started smoking because our friends did it and we wanted to be grown-up and 'fit in'. When some of us started smoking, a pack of cigarettes cost less than one dollar, probably less than fifty cents, not too bad for twenty smokes.

No matter when we started, or what the reason was, we realized after a time that it became a habit. We'd have a cigarette in the morning, either with or even before our coffee, one to three on work breaks (back then we could smoke in the buildings), one after every meal or snack, one or more with drinks, etc. Sometimes we'd light a cigarette in the bedroom, only to find that we already had one lit that was in the kitchen ashtray. We had to be sure that we always had a pack of cigarettes with us, and we did what we had to in order to guarantee it.

Years into smoking, we noticed that although we weren't that old, we'd be out of breath after a couple of flights of stairs, if we had to run or walk fast even for a brief period, we'd be huffing and puffing. Usually in the mornings, we'd notice that we were coughing up phlegm from our lungs, maybe hear an audible wheeze, it seemed as soon as we were over a cold, we'd catch another one. Despite these 'inconveniences', we continued to light up, after all, it was so pleasureable.

We all know now that smoking is not good for our health. Cigarettes are full of toxins and lighting them up and inhaling the smoke is damaging to our lungs. They raise our blood pressure, and wrinkle our skin. There are no advantages to cigarette smoking whatsoever. Cigarette smoke is a poison to our bodies, that we've been conditioned to desire since a young age. We fell into the trap, did our time being controlled by them, and have gotten the 'satisfying pleasure' out of our systems, now we've matured, and it's time to think about our health, finances and future before we lose any or all of it.

The time is now to respect your lungs, and care for yourself. If you don't already have any physical conditions or diseases from smoking, consider it a blessing. It's never too late to give up the poison that has so much power over your daily life. Don't think of quitting as a negative thing, you're not denying yourself anything, but the inhalation of a destructive poison directly into your body.

The only reason we think that having a cigarette is so relaxing, is because we've been trained to think that way. It seems relaxing at times, because we're wanting one and thinking about having one so badly, that it appears to relax us when we do. Maybe robbing your body and brain of oxygen is not the best way to relax.

Keep in mind that the main side effects of quitting are mental. If you look at it realistically, you'll acknowledge that you're willingly poisoning your body and you absolutely have the power to stop. Don't wait until a special day, like New Year's to do it, think about it, it doesn't make any sense to put off something that will give you so many benefits. Switch out smoking with healthy habits, like walking in the outdoors to clear your lungs, preferably in a natural setting.

Freedom feels great! Having no desire for the poison is logical. Move forward and make the best of the rest of your life. Quit your smoking habit using mature common sense. Enjoy the health, stop the abuse! Look how hard your lungs have worked to keep you alive all of your life, you're intelligence and maturity makes the reality clear, take advantage of it!

 Photos source:http://www.quitsmokingsupport.com/lungphotos.htm


----------



## AprilT (Oct 23, 2014)

Smoking was difficult to give up, I just decided to quit cold turkey.  Not happy with the extra 30 lbs that came with it.  Didn't do it to prolong life, just to make the quality better, now I'm trying to take off the extra 30 I've gained over the past 4 years since quitting.  Right after, I became addicted to saltines, about a box a day, most days, I don't do that anymore, just sometimes I still will od on crackers on my worst days.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 23, 2014)

:lol: I was the same when giving up alcohol but I considered the health hazard due to extra weight was less than the problem of liver disease/cancer. Brain rot was not appealing either. Fight one addiction at a time if possible.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 23, 2014)

Smoking was the longest lasting habit, so it gets the "most difficult" trophy.   _However_, once I finally decided that it was time to quit, I did so with no fanfare...just quit it.
The same thing happened when I quit drinking, when I got it through my head that it was contributing to my demise, stopping was instant and drop-dead easy.

Eating fat, salt and sugar: a more delicate situation(eating is legal and not frowned upon like smoking).   If I could get my wife "on-board" with the idea of eating healthier, it would be a simple matter. I cook most of the meals we have together(she still works) and try to make healthier cuisine,  but I do make concessions, just so she doesn't turn away.


----------



## metasegue (Oct 23, 2014)

*Yes...smoking. I quit in May after 55 years. I managed 6 months two years ago as well but that crumpled behind a shaky resolve and poor planning. I'm totally committed this go-around and my time is structured for success. The change has been remarkable. My wind has increased dramatically...no more coughing. I have $200.00 more spending money each month.

Patches irritated my skin. Gum made me nauseous. Chantix scared the hell out of me. I learned to eat cold turkey.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

I gained around ten pounds after I quit smoking.  The only reason I didn't gain more, is because I immediately replaced it with jogging and Jazzercise, that helped keep the gain under control...but it didn't eliminate it.  Worth the trade off, IMO.


----------



## Justme (Oct 24, 2014)

I have never smoked, drunk alcohol to excess, or ever been in the vicinity of anyone using an illegal drug.


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2014)

Smoking. I've also written this before here on the forum, but it deserves repeating; Nicotine is the most addictive drug in America. It is more addictive than Cocaine or Heroin. I have quit for over 25 years. I went cold turkey and I think it took me two weeks to be comfortable with not lighting up. Not saying I didn't want a smoke after a meal or first thing out of bed, but I didn't have the panic that I felt right when I quit that I had to have a cigarette or I was going to go insane. 

I understand the feelings of those that just can't quit, although as they have told me, "I've tried everything."


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you still have dreams about smoking that are unsettling?


----------



## AprilT (Oct 24, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Do you still have dreams about smoking that are unsettling?




At a minimum twice a year.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 24, 2014)

The smell of cigarette and cigar smoke is still enjoyable in the fall air but I don't feel the urge to go back to smoking any more...


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2014)

Most restaurants here in the U.S. are now smoke-free, but when I smell a freshly lit cigarette right after a meal, I think back at how enjoyable that cigarette was, but as Ralphy1 has stated, I do not have the desire to light up.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2014)

I made myself a promise that the week that I retired from my job, I would quit smoking...and I did, cold turkey. I think my motivation was that I told myself that I couldn't afford to smoke on our new fixed income....and it worked.

The hardest part was the morning coffee and cigarette combo. Had been doing it over 45 years. Even though I do have COPD, I'm so glad I got that monkey off my back. And, I don't use much alcohol...a glass of wine at times.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 24, 2014)

Smoking and now artificial sweeteners..  Also hubby and I got into the habit of having wine with dinner... and sometimes (most times)  after dinner.  We have stopped that also.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds like your life has gotten more boring...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2014)

Definitely smoking!  I smoked from age 15 - 40.  1 to 1 1/2 packs a day.  I quit once for about 6 months when someone was nagging me to quit.  Didn't work.  Then a few years later I found it harder and harder to breathe.  It was becoming work and I was out of breath frequently. I knew if I didn't quit I would get emphysema, if I wasn't getting it already. I would have been dead by age 45, I was sure of it.  

I chose a date to quit.  I was moving to a new apartment so figured that would be a good time, since I didn't associate smoking with the new environment.  I prepared myself for being a totally miserable bitch for several months, got the patches, gum, lollipops, plastic straws, and I quit.  That was 21 years ago.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 24, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sounds like your life has gotten more boring...



Wine started bothering my stomach...  So now I may have a Gin and Tonic with a twist if I have a drink.. but only rarely.  I'm not a teatotaler.


----------



## Pam (Oct 24, 2014)

Gave up smoking 13 years ago. Got a chest infection and didn't feel like smoking. As I was getting over the infection I decided it might be a good at time as any to try and carry on with the no smoking. Only really had one bad night where I craved a cigarette but wasn't prepared to go out at midnight to find somewhere open to buy any!


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sweets. Can't keep cookies or candy around the house because I'm always grabbing one. Doing a better job of just buying grapes and other fruit for my sweet tooth.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 24, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> ... Can't keep cookies or candy around the house because I'm always grabbing one.



Bullie76, I'm with you on that one. Not just sweets, either. 

The latest habit is clenching my teeth at night. Didn't even know I was doing it until the dentist pointed it out last visit. It has caused chips off of teeth and bridges, a couple of worn down teeth, and probably the reason for several root canals. I've been wearing this little rubber gadget in my mouth at night, hoping to break the habit, and now I'm used to it, but I think I clench on that thing even worse.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 24, 2014)

I `ve talked about this before but for me it was definitely smoking. On Nov.17th it will be 25 years ago that I gave up my 5 pack a day habit cold turkey. Like the rest of you who have quit,I don`t like the weight that came with it but I know I would be dead right now if I hadn`t have quit.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 24, 2014)

The worst habit I vanquished was believing a cheating husband..and getting rid of him..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 24, 2014)

I started smoking during my first year in the Navy. Non-filters, to boot. Mainly, just bummed a cigarette now and then. A cigarette and hot cup of coffee kept me awake when we were at sea and I was standing an outside watch in the middle of the night (Mid-Watch). After the Navy, mainly smoked when I went out for a beer. Heck, a pack and a half could last me a week! In the late 80's, when I got involved with rodeo, traded the cigs in for "dip" (Copenhagen). First time I tried it, WOW, talkin about getting a "high" feeling! Went from using Cope, to using Long-Cut Skoal Straight. The Cope was just too flaky and hard to take out of my mouth. 

When I met my wife, I was "dipping" Skoal and it didn't bother her. I never kissed her with it in my mouth. In Oct 2005, I started noticing some irritation on my inside lower lip/gum. I was about to get a hip replacement and wife and I decided that I should stop. Again, like smoking, wasn't using that much. Two weeks after buying a new can, would still have half a can left. So, I stopped. Wasn't hard, b/c I didn't use that much. The following April (2006), just before we went fishing, I broke down and bought a can of Skoal Straight. Took it on the boat with us, grabbed a pinch, put inside my lip, BUT, almost immediately, took it out and threw the can away when we got home. That was the total end to my tobacco days! Stopping smoking and "dipping" was easy for me, because I didn't do much of it in the first place. 

When my wife met me, she was extremely happy that I didn't smoke because she has some asthma. Her previous husband was a smoker and she had to use an inhaler quite often. Not any more! 

Actually, neither of us like being around cigarette or cigar smoke and will avoid it if at all possible. 

Well, that's my story.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Smoking here too......such a dumb thing to start doing, I have been smoke free for about 20 years, I just hope it does not come back to haunt me.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 24, 2014)

Twixie said:


> The worst habit I vanquished was believing a cheating husband..and getting rid of him..



I'm with you- a cheating spouse throw's your psyche into a complete tailspin, it took me ten years to get clear of that!


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2014)

Lead me not into temptation.......oh, who am I kidding?  Follow me, I know a shortcut!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2014)

jujube said:


> Lead me not into temptation.......oh, who am I kidding?  Follow me, I know a shortcut!



Lead the way!


----------



## Kitties (Oct 24, 2014)

For me it's food. It's a life long problem since I have comforted myself with foot since childhood.

I quit smoking at 25. And I'm so glad I did. Back then, cigarettes were not that expensive and you could smoke in restaurants and at the mall etc.


----------



## metasegue (Oct 25, 2014)

*The dreams are scary. I wake up freaking out because I'm convinced the experience was real...I can taste the damn thing. Of course, I don't have the time in you guys have...only 6 months. The only dangerous times are when I've had a few drinks and burning cigarettes are all around. Several cookouts were rough this summer. I feel confident now but I must admit, the preferred method for me would be to limit the smokes to 3-4 per day. I know this is impossible through past experience...just sayin'. I assume many of you tried that approach?*


----------



## AprilT (Oct 25, 2014)

Metasegue, Yes, the dreams are scary, a nightmare to be exact, I'm always happy when I awake and realized it was all a dream and I hadn't fallen off the wagon.  Most of my early smoking days, I was a light smoker, so a pack lasted me at least 4 days, in my the later years, I was up to a 1/2 pack or more.  I do believe they've done something to the tobacco to make it even more addictive as I never graved it as much as I was craving it in more recent years before I quit.  

On quitting and how, cutting back wouldn't work for me, doesn't work for me in most things, it's cold turkey or nothing else for others that works, for me if I have one, I will surely make an excuse to keep going.  I just focused on all the reasons why lighten up wasn't really a plus in my life.  The excuse, it relaxes me, oh really, does it, the anxiety over planning when and where, the smell, the cost, the impositions, feelings sometimes of being a pariah, knowing how it's eating up my oxygen, the fact that I didn't care if I was in the middle of bout of the flue with a hacking cough, I was still going to find a moment to light up.  I have some horrid memories of when I worked as a CNA and one of my private duty patients was on oxygen, he would have me turn his oxygen off so he could smoke.  I've witnessed this on more than one occasion.  And thought I furiously discussed the matter with my supervisors and it was not encourage and this situation was permitted, they felt well, he was terminal anyway and it was his last bit of pleasure he could have in life so be it.  This was a long time ago before they toughened up a bit more on the rules and some home-health care agencies were rather lax and really let things slide that they shouldn't have.  I worked with a lot of hospice patients, a lot of them where smokers.  The hacking coughs with the smokers was heartbreaking to deal with.  Yet, there I was smoking on the sidelines myself some years.  I did quite during the case with the one on oxygen though.

Ah, just talking about the cigarettes is making me crave.  Time to move on to another subject.  Don't think I don't get the addiction, I do.  I don't have any plans to ever light up again, but like any addict, I never say never, but, once the moment passes, I don't really give it another thought, till I engage in conversations like this or am around a smoker for too long.  I wouldn't ever date a smoker, because I know without a doubt, I would cave.


----------



## Lon (Oct 25, 2014)

Smoking, but I really think it was an addiction rather than a habit. I've gone 25 years now. I had tried everything but could never get through that 48 hour period that can lead to withdrawal. A five day stay in the hospital post surgery did the trick.


----------



## 911 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sounds more like OCD, but I always had to have my cruiser clean inside and out. I am called a "neatnick" by my kids. My fellow officers would always kid me and I would get gag gifts at Christmas like a sponge or a mini vacuum, or some other weird gift that pertained to cleaning a car. I finally got away from being so particular and went back to just having it washed once per week. I never smoke or drank, so that wasn't an issue.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 25, 2014)

911 said:


> Sounds more like OCD, but I always had to have my cruiser clean inside and out. I am called a "neatnick" by my kids. My fellow officers would always kid me and I would get gag gifts at Christmas like a sponge or a mini vacuum, or some other weird gift that pertained to cleaning a car. I finally got away from being so particular and went back to just having it washed once per week. I never smoke or drank, so that wasn't an issue.



I'm the same..my eyes swivel when someone is messing my house up..I am behind them with a cloth..I can't help it..


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2017)

Cigarettes.  but maybe it's because it's the only addiction/habit I've ever had.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 3, 2017)

Had a bad bout of heavy drinking after the death of my husband. Won't bore you with details but I wound up losing my house,staying on a hotel room while awaiting a homeless shelter bed.
I guess it was a suicide attempt because I put away an incredible amount of beer and vodka!
Long story short,wound up hospitalized for acute alcohol intoxication and rehab for my shrunken body and useless muscles,no eating occurred during this just Coors light and Stoli.
Obviously,no smoking in the hospital or nursing home ,didn't see much point in starting 

7 years this past May!


----------



## dollie (Aug 4, 2017)

i  quit smoking regular cigarettes 6 months ago---i use e cigarettes- it just has a hint of nicotine -the doctor said that was fine


----------



## Wayne (Aug 4, 2017)

Addition here would be trying to keep my mouth shut when a know it all speaks and don't have a real clue on what they are speaking of, there are not many subjects that I really consider myself knowledgeable but the few I do I speak out and need not to, way too many years in the Army and keeping quite too much then.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 4, 2017)

A few years ago when we traveled by car from New Jersey to see my daughter and family who lived in Oregon at the time, my main problem was sleeping. The hubby snores and I am a very light sleeper. I told our doctor about this and he gave me Ambien. Slept like a baby. Once home I continued to take it for every reason I could come up with. I had a lot of work to do,my knees hurt, the list goes on and on. Now I'm down to just a 1/4 of a tablet. I'm suppose to go to every other night for awhile which I will start tonight. Then hopefully nothing. If I have a problem I will then try melatonin.


----------



## Trade (Aug 4, 2017)

My worst habit has been wasting precious moments of my life posting on politics on an internet forum. 

And so far I'm not having much luck breaking it.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 4, 2017)

I woke up one morning in 1961 and my lung had collapsed during the night.  That was the most intense pain I have ever had.  It motivated me to quit smoking.

In 1971 the doctor told me to stop drinking coffee, it was irritating my stomach.  Have not had any since.

We had to knock off the booze because it didn't play nice with our medications.  Sometimes it is tough getting old.

The less we are exposed to cigarette smoke the more offensive it becomes.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 4, 2017)

That's true, can't stand cigarette smoke


----------



## Falcon (Aug 4, 2017)

You see what's in my hand ?   Trying to quit was causing  too much stress.

It's just the habit of holding and lighting the cigarette.  I don't even inhale the smoke.    (Don't laugh.)

@ 93,  it's the only sin I have left.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Gambling.  While you are gambling everything else is forgotten.

But it's one of the worst habits because.

You can take an alcoholic away from alcohol.  You can take a smoker away from cigarettes.  But it's almost impossible to live without money.  So you go gambling hoping you will come away with more than you started with.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 4, 2017)

I completely understand, my SIL who had quit after hard core smoking for many years was visiting, I planned to go outdoors so the smoke wouldn't bother her,she pretty much pleaded with me to stay put so she could enjoy the 2nd hand smoke.
She passed a few years later from lung cancer that spread to her brain,same as her brother,my hubby.


----------

